# Drink Recipes.......



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Here are some of my favorites......Now depending where you are from, they might have different names. 

Water Moccasin

1/2 oz Crown Royal
1/2 oz peach schanpps
1/2 oz sweet & sour mix
serve chilled

Toasted Fisherman

1 shot Amaretto
1 splash 7 up
1 shot sweet & sour mix
1 shot crown royal

serve chilled


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Forgot some*

Moose Fart: 

1 part Kahlua
1 part Baileys Irish cream
1 part absolut vodka
1 part crown royal

Add with ice in a blender and blend until thick.

Pitbull:

1 part Jose Cuervo
1 part jagermeister
1 part jim beam 
1 part bacardi 151

serve chilled

Snowshoe:

1 oz white creme de menthe
1 oz bourbon

mix and serve.

Werewolf:

1 part bourbon
1 part drambuie

Mix and serve

Red Baron:

1 1/4 oz crown royal
3/4 oz amaretto
splash of cranberry juice

chill and serve.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I suspect that you kinda have a taste for crown. When we would come in from a day offshore, we would stop in at a waterfront bar (that was recently bulldozed to make way for a condo) and have a cerimonial red snapper. It was crown, a dash of amaretto, and a dash of cranberry shook on ice and strained into shot glasses. They tasted great but I think the place we enjoyed them made them taste even better.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Actually.......*

I am a Jack and Southern man. I have more recipes with those coming as soon as I can find them.


----------

